# Inheritance Tax- how long?



## DVChris (Apr 21, 2010)

Wondered if anyone has the knowledge to answer this.

My brother in law died in France two and a half years ago, owning a French property with his partner. He had never married nor had children.
My wife inherited his share of the property which was a long drawn out saga but the sale completed in May of this year.
We still have not received the sale proceeds as the notaire says it can takes many months for the French authorities to decide the level of Inheritance tax together with any appropriate fines and interest as the tax was not paid within twelve months of death.
Anyone know if this is correct as we are getting increasingly concerned we may have been taken in by a scam.


----------

